
Google translate silently drops translation of (some?) Covid-19 information - wolfhumble
https://translate.google.es/#view=home&op=translate&sl=en&tl=es&text=https%3A%2F%2Fmedium.com%2F%40matthiassamwald%2Fpromoting-simple-do-it-yourself-masks-an-urgent-intervention-for-covid-19-mitigation-14da4100f429
======
wolfhumble
A few weeks ago on Hacker New this post was submitted: "Guidance against
wearing masks for the coronavirus is wrong – cover your face
(bostonglobe.com)"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22716618](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22716618)

Reading this thread I came a cross a comment promoting simple DIY masks if
medical-grade masks were not available in sufficient numbers:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22716927](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22716927)

Today I was in contact with Spanish friend of mine and he told me he didn't
have a mask. As I wasn't available to help, I told him that a using a scarf is
probably better than nothing, and wanted to send him the link mentioned in the
comment above, and translate it from English to Spanish:

[https://link.medium.com/LY7RRNr2X4](https://link.medium.com/LY7RRNr2X4)

The link leads to this post: [https://medium.com/@matthiassamwald/promoting-
simple-do-it-y...](https://medium.com/@matthiassamwald/promoting-simple-do-it-
yourself-masks-an-urgent-intervention-for-covid-19-mitigation-14da4100f429)

Trying to translate this page on Google translate does not give any results,
and it does not tell you the reason.

Yesterday a post showed that "YouTube bans coronavirus-related content that
directly contradicts WHO advice"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22954765](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22954765)

I wonder if this now also is the case for Google Translate?

